# Shoestring in Canada



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 10, 2009)

Been keeping Shoe's emails and posting them on my site as a journal and shit. Thought ya'll might like to know about his current trip and the new hobo elections. All of 'em are at: DM&E Update

In a message dated 8/10/09 11:36:13 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time, [email protected] writes:
Well, "Stray Cat" and "Inkman" are our new hobo king and queen this year elected in Britt, IA.
Gee Whiz! Who'll be next?! I can see "Stray Cat" getting elected, but "Inkman"




He's a welder in his hometown and has only ridden a few miles of rails, if any at all!!! (That's why I hate going to Britt)! They don't elect real, true hoboes!!!

Well, I'm just north of the USA border in the town of Coutts, Alberta, this morning!!! I got off in a siding last night after making it across the border at Sweetgrass, MT, on that local drag from Shelby. I'll for sure have to lay low in Canada after being depoprted three times before since 1992!!! (Twice from Newfoundland and once from Regina, SK)! If I get caught again, I'll more than likely do the full two years in federal lockup!!! As long as I stay low and keep a low profile, I'll be okay.
I think I'm gonna hitch hike from here to Lethbridge, (about 80 to 100 miles further north), then catch out from there to Calgary. From Calgary, who knows!!! 

I only have about two more weeks before having to be back, now.......

Laters.......
~~Shoestring~~~~~~~


----------



## steelcitybrew (Aug 10, 2009)

thats fuckin awesome, love to see the guy get back out again


----------



## macks (Aug 10, 2009)

Haha! He's taking close to the same route you were talking me out of taking IBRR. Thanx for the update, good to hear. Hope he is able to keep a low profile!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Aug 11, 2009)

it would be nice to see him out west here. So easy to get out here too. Hell, i feel like heading east through the rockies now.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's ballsy enough!, going over without permissions on the risk of doing two years for being ID-checked?!?
Here's to nothing happenin' to the mighty Shoestring, 'cept what he wants...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 11, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> good for him to get out there again. Here's something that just popped into my head too. if (travel gods forbid) he gets caught up there, with him having the health issues goin' on, he could easily play sick guy and get a free ride home... Really, has Canada ever really been that heartless as to deny a sick man his place of peace (home)? Here's to you Shoe, may your journey back be as safe and fun as the journey there...Come home safe brother...


 
normally that would happen; however and i believe it's in one of his albums and ibrr.org Westbound Digital Project has a copy, he's been busted three times. so, mandatory 2 year sentence. personally, i think he would get better treatment in canada. lots of good things to say about socialized medicene. hell, look at cuba vs the 'first world countries'! phenomenal job cuba is doing!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 11, 2009)

latest email

*Hey, buster!*
*I made it on to the Alyth Yard in Calgary late last night, then right away caught out east to Medicine Hat; where I'm at now. The next crew-change is at Swift Current, SK. (The crew-change after Swift Current is at Moose Jaw). I may go south from Moose Jaw, SK. down to the border at Portal, North Dakota and south to Minot, ND. Then from Minot to Fargo and Fargo to Willmar, then Willmar to Sioux Falls..........*

*Laters.....*
*"Shoestring"*

*PS..........So far, no bulls seen or any immigration officers, either!*


----------

